# كيف تعمل النافورات القديمة في الشام و الأندلس



## غفرم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الأعزاء أود أن أشارككم في موضوع محيرني من زمن و هو كيف و ماهي الطريقة التي تعمل بها النافورات القديمة في الشام والأندلس
و هل توصل أحد إلى حل هذا اللغز لاسيما أني بحثت في الإنترنت فلم أجد حلا لهذا...


----------



## محمد النجاري (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررين يا طوال العمر


----------



## قديم الشوق (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على ايش محمد النجاري
--------------
اتوقع انها من قوة دفع الماء


----------



## غفرم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر اخواني الكرام ع المشاركه


----------



## غفرم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

قديم الشوق قال:


> مشكور على ايش محمد النجاري
> --------------
> اتوقع انها من قوة دفع الماء


 

بس الماء الموجود من اين مصدره و الى اين يذهب


----------



## ricielectric (28 نوفمبر 2010)

---------------------------------
اهتم المسلمون بالماء؛ فهو عصب الحياة، وعامل حيوي لقيام الحضارات، ولذا نجد علماء السياسة الشرعية يشترطون في اختيار مواقع المدن أن يجلب إليها الماء أو أن يكون البلد على نهر أو بإزائه عيون عذبة، وتدين العاصمة الأسبانية مدريد بفضل سقياها وريعها بل وحياتها كلها إلى نظام مبتكر، عرف المسلمون كيف يتقدمون به تقدمًا عظيمًا جديرًا بالإعجاب؛ إذ جلبوا الماء إلى المدينة من على بعد يتراوح بين سبعة واثني عشر كيلو مترات بواسطة شبكة فريدة من نوعها، وهي تتألف من قناة ضخمة تعتبر هي "الأم"، ومنها تتفرع في داخل المدينة شبكة معقدة من قنوات صغيرة فرعية. وفي كل "عقدة" يتجمع عندها عدد من تلك الفروع يقام خزان أو مستودع يجتهد في حمايته ووقايته بالطوب والفخار، وهذه الخزانات هي التي يتحكم منها المهندسون والخبراء في توزيع الماء توزيعًا عادلاً بين الأحياء والمنازل والحدائق العامة والخاصة، وتُبنى عليها صهاريج مقفلة بأبواب وقضبان من الحديد ولا يسمح بدخولها إلا "للقنواتي" الذي يوكل إليه الصهريج ويكون مسئولاً عنه، ويحتفظ بمفتاحه، وهناك صهاريج عامة في الشوارع لسقيا الناس والبيوت، وتكون أحيانًا على ظهر الأرض وأحيانًا أخرى في باطن الأرض إذا كانت القناة التي تمده على عمق شديد، وحينئذ لا يوصل إليها إلا بسلالم تصل في بعض الأحيان إلى نحو ستين درجة. 

ويتضح لنا مما سبق ذكره أنه لم يكن من الغريب أن يطلق الأندلسيون على مدينتهم الجديدة لفظًا مثل مجريط الذي حرف بعد ذلك إلى مدريد، وهو مركب من "مجرى" العربية ومن تلك النهاية اللاتينية الدارجة (-يط) التي تدل على التكثير، فمعنى الكلمة إذن "المدينة التي تكثر فيها المجاري"، والإشارة هنا إلى المجاري أو القنوات المائية الجوفية التي كانت تحمل الماء إلى سكان المدينة، واستخدم العثمانيون نفس الأسلوب في إيصال المياه النظيفة إلى الجوامع والحمامات والبيوت في بلغراد، الأمر الذي جعلها تمتاز عن بقية المدن الأوروبية بشبكة المياه العذبة آنذاك.


آلات رفع المياه: 

طوَّر المسلمون آلات رفع المياه ومنها الساقية، غير أن أبرز ما ابتكروه في هذا المجال مضخة المكبس التي ذكرها الجزري في كتابه "الحيل الجامع بين العلم والعمل"، وقد تُرْجِم هذا الكتاب إلى كل اللغات الأوروبية تحت اسم (الحيل الهندسية)، ومضخة الجزري عبارة عن آلة معدنية تدار بقوة الريح أو بواسطة حيوان يدور بحركة دائرية.. وكان الهدف منها أن ترفع المياه من الآبار العميقة إلى سطح الأرض، وكذلك كانت تستعمل في رفع المياه من منسوب النهر إذا كان منخفضًا إلى الأماكن العليا مثل جبل المقطم في مصر، وقد جاء في المراجع أنها تستطيع ضخ الماء إلى أن يبلغ ثلاثة وثلاثين قدمًا.. أي حوالي عشرة أمتار وهو ما يعادل ارتفاع مبنى يتألف من ثلاثة أو أربعة طوابق.. وتنصب المضخة فوق سطح الماء مباشرة بحيث يكون عمود الشفط مغمورًا فيه.. وهي تتكون من ماسورتين متقابلتين في كل منها ذراع يحمل مكبسًا أسطوانيًّا.. فإذا كانت إحدى الماسورتين في حالة كبس (اليسرى) فإن الثانية تكون في حالة شفط، ولتأمين هذه الحركة المتقابلة المضادة في نفس الوقت يوجد قرص دائري مسنن قد ثبت فيه كل من الذراعين بعيدًا عن المركز.. ويدار هذا القرص بوساطة تروس متصلة بعامود الحركة المركزي، وهناك ثلاثة صمامات على كل مضخة تسمح باتجاه المياه من أسفل إلى أعلى ولا تسمح بعودتها في الطريق العكسي.. هذا التصميم العبقري لم يكن معروفًا لدى الرومان والإغريق.. وهو اختراع إسلامي صميم. ولا يزال مبدأ مضخة المكبس مستعملاً حتى الوقت الحاضر في جميع مضخات المكبس التي تعمل باليد، وهي منتشرة في كثير من القرى في العالم أجمع. 

وهذه المضخة هي الفكرة الرئيسية التي بنيت عليها جميع المضخات المتطورة في عصرنا الحاضر والمحركات الآلية كلها ابتداء من المحرك البخاري إلى محرك الاحتراق الداخلي الذي يعمل بالبنزين. والفكرة الرائدة التي أدخلها الجزري هي استعماله مكبسين وأسطوانتين يعملان بشكل متقابل وبصورة متوازية.. ثم نقل الحركة الناتجة وتحويلها من حركة خطية إلى حركة دائرية بواسطة نظام يعتمد استعمال التروس المسننة، وهو ما يطبق حاليًا في جميع المحركات العصرية

الطواحين المائية: 

عرف المسلمون استغلال قوة جريان المياه كطاقة متجددة، فيذكر القزويني "أن أهل الموصل انتفعوا بدجلة انتفاعًا كثيرًا مثل شق القناة منها، ونصب النواعير على الماء يديرها الماء نفسه، ونصب العربات وهي الطواحين التي يديرها الماء في وسط دجلة في سفينة وتنقل من موضع إلى موضع"، ويشير هذا النص إلى استغلال الماء الجاري في الأنهار والقنوات المتفرعة منها في إدارة الطواحين التي تعمل بالماء كطاقة حركية مفيدة، وانتشرت هذه الظاهرة في المدن التي أمكن عملها على أنهارها، ولعل أشهرها فاس التي يذكر الحميري عنها ما يلي: "وفيها أرحاء للماء نحو ثلاثمائة وستين رحى يضمها السور". ووصف لنا ابن عبد البر طاحون ماء عجيب بمرند بإقليم أذربيجان بقوله: (وبها طاحون تدور بالماء الواقف وهو من أعاجيب البلاد والزمان والعمارة، وذلك أن هذا الطاحون حجران لهما فراشان، كل فراش يدور بمائه ويدير حجره الأعلى من حجريه، فيطحن الحب، والفراشان داخلان في جانبي قبو فيه من الماء المخزون المحقون نحو من قامة عمقًا ومن ستة أذرع في مثلها وسعًا، وفي وسط هذا القبو عمود ممدود كالجسر في عرض القبو داخل في جداريه من ها هنا وها هنا، وعليه أعلى العمود الممدود برابخ رصاص محكمة الوصل موصولة بعضها ببعض قطعة واحدة مفتوحة الحلقوم منعطفة على العمود من وجه الماء، والحلق الواحد منها مفتوح فيه هندسة يمتص بها الماء عن نحو نصف ذراع فيرفعه فيه محمولاً جاريًا حتى يتدلى بقوة في الحلقوم الآخر، وهذا الحلقوم مرتفع عن وجه الماء بقدر معلوم يخر منه الماء فيقع على أرياش الفراش، فيدور فيه الفراش ويدير الحجر ويصل الماء بعد وقوعه على الفراش إلى الماء بعينه، وكذلك بفعل بربخ آخر ملاصق لهذا البربخ وهو مثله في الطول والسعة ومخالف له في الحلقوم، فإن هذا يرفع الماء من حيث يصبه وهذا يرفعه من حيث يصبه الآخر والماء واحد صاعد ومنحدر أبدًا لا ينقص ولا يزيد ولا يتحرك إلا بامتصاص هذين الحلقومين للماء بالإخلاف وصبهما له كذلك، وهذا مثال القبو والماء والعمود والبربخين فافهم ذلك"، ومثل هذا النموذج نحن في حاجة إلى صناعة مثيل له، وخاصة أن ابن عبر البر أرفق مع شرحه له رسمًا أفقيًّا توضيحيًّا، ويمكننا الاستفادة منه وتطويره في عصرنا الحاضر، خاصة مع تصاعد الدعوة إلى استغلال الطاقة المتجددة كمصدر رخيص ونظيف للطاقة. 

الساعات المائية: 

اهتم المشارقة والمغاربة في العالم الإسلامي بالتنافس العلمي، وهناك عدد من العلماء يحملون اسم ابن الساعاتي، منهم: علي بن محمد بن رستم الخراساني (ت 406هـ/ 1208م) المولود بدمشق، وكان أبوه يعمل بالساعات، وكذلك أخوه فخر الدين رضوان المُتَوفى عام (618هـ/ 1221م)، وهو الذي أصلح الساعة التي كان والده أبو الحسن أعاد بناءها عام (564هـ/ 1168م) في باب جيرون بالجامع الأموي بعد أن احترقت عام 562هـ/1203م وهو المقصود هنا، وهو صاحب كتاب (عمل الساعات والعمل بها) الذي ألف عام 600هـ/1203م. وما دفع المسلمين إلى الاهتمام بصناعة الساعات وتطويرها هو أن اليوم يحتوي على خمسة مواقيت للصلاة، ولا بد لكي يحقق المسلم ما يصبو إليه أن يؤدي فريضته في الوقت المعين. ومن هنا نفسر وصول أخبار الساعة المائية التي شيدت بظاهر الجامع الأموي بدمشق أواسط القرن السادس الهجري، وبظاهر المدرسة المستنصرية ببغداد أيام الرشيد ابن المأمون (630 - 640هـ/ 1232م - 1240م). وقد وصلنا نموذج وحيد وفريد من الساعات التي تدار بالطاقة المائية، وذلك بجامع القرويين بفاس صنعت بأمر من السلطان أبي سالم بن سلطان أبي الحسن المُتَوفَّى 762هـ/ 1361م.

وتابعي موضوع آخر في هذا الشان


وبحثت أيضا ووجدت لك هذه الصور والمقالات 




وأعذر ني إن كان بالموضوع قصور فكلا منا يجتهد 
والتوفيق من الله
نظام ري من خلال آلة رفع ماء من كتاب الجزري

مضخة ترددية من تصميم الجزري 

آلة رفع الماء على شكل طاووس من كتاب الجزري





بديع الزمان أبو العز ابن إسماعيل بن الرزاز الجزري ، عالم رياضي ومهندس اشتهر في القرن السادس الهجري / الثاني عشر الميلادي. ولد في العراق في الجزيرة الواقعة بين دجلة والفرات وإليها نسب. 
درس الجزري كتب الأقدمين، ومن عاصروه، خصوصا أولئك الذين نبغوا في علم الهندسة وصنع الآلات المائية والمتحركة، وعكف طويلا على البحث والتجربة التي أخذت شطرا كبيرا من حياته. 
وفي عام 567هـ /1172 م انتقل الجزري إلى ديار بكر حيث عمل في خدمة والد الملك الصالح ناصر الدين أبي الفتح محمود بن محمد بن قرا أرسلان، ثم في خدمة أخيه من بعده، وذلك قبل أن يتفرغ له. 
ولقد تألق الجزري أثناء خدمته في ديار بكر بعقليته الفذة في علوم الهندسة الميكانيكية والهيدروليكية ، والتي غطت نواحي كثيرة منها. فقد صمم أن يعمل فوارات لقصور المملكة. وابتكر آلات لرفع الماء وسواقي تخدم في رفع الماء من الآبار. كما كان لقربه من الملك أن ابتكر كثيرا من الآلات التي تستخدم في القصور منها عمل أوانٍ وصور تليق بمجالس الشراب، وعمل أباريق وساس، وعمل آلات للزمر الدائم بعضها يتحرك بالميزان وبعضها بالكرات وبعضها بعوامات. أما أبرز إسهاماته الميكانيكية فكانت في عمل الساعات المائية ، و الأقفال التي تقفل على حروف. 
أودع الجزري معظم أعماله في كتابه الوحيد الذي وصلنا المعروف بكتاب الهيئة والأشكال ، والذي اشتهر أيضا باسم كتاب الجامع بين العلم والعمل النافع في صناعة الحيل . وهو كما يظهر من عنوانه أن القيمة الحقيقية لأعمال الجزري هذه لم تكن بهدف التسلية أو ما يعرف بتكنولوجيا الألعاب التي كانت سائدة في عهد الرومان، وإنما كانت تمثل اتجاها حقيقيا للتقدم العلمي في مجال الهندسة في القرن السابع الهجري / الثالث عشر الميلادي.


إن أقدم آلة استخدمها الإنسان للري وللتزود بالماء هي الشادوف. فقد وجدت رسوم عنها في نقوش بلاد الأكاديين منذ 2500 سنة قبل الميلاد، وفي مصر منذ ما يقارب 2000 سنة قبل الميلاد. وقد ظل استخدامها شائعا حتى أيامنا هذه، وعلى امتداد العالم كله. 
وكان الشادوف يتألف من عصا خشبية طويلة، معلقة على محور ارتكاز دوراني مثبت على عارضة مرتكزة على عمودين من خشب أو حجر أو آجر، وفي طرف ذراع الرافعة القصير توجد ثقالة من حجر، أو من صلصال في المناطق المغطاة بالطمي، حيث يتعذر وجود الأحجار، ويعلق الدلو في الطرف الآخر من العصا بواسطة حبل. وينزل مستخدم الآلة الدلو في الماء بهدف تعبئته، ثم يتم رفعه بفعل الثقالة، وأخيرا يفرغ في قناة الري أو في الخزان. 
ثم حلت الأسطوانة على الأرجح في مصر إبان النصف الثاني من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، وهي مؤلفة من قرصين كبيرين خشبيين مثبتين إلى محور خشبي يتضمن عددا من القضبان الحديدية التي تتجاوز هذا المحور من الجانبين، والقضبان هذه مثبتة محوريا بواسطة ركائز معدنية مستندة إلى دعامتين. والفراغ بين القرصين مقسم إلى ثمانية حجرات بواسطة ألواح، أما محيط الأسطوانة فهو مغطى بألواح تتضمن فتحة واحدة في كل جزء معدة لاستقبال الماء، وتوجد ثقوب دائرية حول المحور على أحد جانبي الأسطوانة، والآلة مطلية كلها بالقطران، عندما تدور الأسطوانة بواسطة عجلة مائية، يسيل الماء من منبعه ويدخل إلى الحجرات التي تكون في هذه الحالة في النقطة السفلى . 
وفي أواخر القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، تم اختراع الترس الحلزوني على يد أرخميدس (287ـ212 ق.م) عندما كان يعيش في مصر، وهي تتضمن صفيحة خشبية محكمة لولبيا على امتداد دوار أسطواني خشبي، كما تحتوي على صندوق خشبي محكم حول هذا الدوار، وهو شبيه ببرميل مؤلف من ألواح مطلية بالقطران ومطوقة بأحزمة حديدية، والدوار مجهز بغلافات معدنية تدور في علب معدنية، ويوضع الترس بشكل مائل بحيث يكون أحد طرفيه غائصا في الماء، ومن خلال دوران الآلة، يصعد الماء على امتداد الترس الدودي ليصب في الطرف 

آلات رفع الماء في العصور الإسلامية 
ميزان رفع الماء من كتاب الجزري 
عرف المسلمون تقنيات مختلفة لرفع الماء، فقد كانت أنظمة الري المتطورة لديهم تتطلب بالضرورة تقنية عالية من آلات رفع الماء بجانب السدود لتخزين الماء، والقنوات الاصطناعية التي انتشرت عبر الديار الإسلامية. 

نظام يشترك في تحريكه حيوان من كتاب الجزري 
وكانت الساقية القديمة هي أكثر الوسائل استخداما في العالم الإسلامي لتكلفتها البسيطة حيث يتم ربط الحيوان إلى ساعد الجر الذي يمر عبر ثقب في عمود الإدارة، وعلى هذا العمود تثبت العجلة المسننة أفقيا بواسطة قضبان شعاعية (برامق). ويدور العمود داخل عارضة خشبية مدعمة بواسطة قواعد، مع الحفاظ عليه على مستوى الأرض وفوق العجلة المسننة، والعجلة هذه هي ترس فناري مؤلف من قرصين خشبيين كبيرين متباعدين بواسطة قضبان متساوية البعد فيما بينها. أما العجلة المسننة العمودية التي تحمل سلسلة القواديس، فهي مرتكزة محوريا فوق البئر أو مصدر مياه آخر بواسطة محور خشبي. وعلى أحد جانبي العجلة توجد قضبان تدخل في الفراغات بين قضبان الترس، كما تخترق العجلة إلى الجانب الآخر لكي تستند وتحمل سلسلة القواديس. وتتألف هذه السلسلة من حبلين يتم بينهما ربط أوعية الخزف. وتستخدم أحيانا سلاسل وأوعية معدنية. 
ويتم منع العجلة من الدوران في الاتجاه المعاكس باستخدام سقاطة التوقيف التي تضغط على أسنان العجلة العمودية، وهذه الآلية ضرورية، لأن الحيوان الذي يدفع الساعد يخضع لقوة جر ثابتة عندما يتحرك، وكذلك عندما يقف وعندما يتقدم الحيوان على المنبسط الدائري، يدور الترس ويحرك عجلة القواديس التي تغوص في الماء في حركة متواصلة وتفرغ عندما تكون في رأس العجلة في قناة متصلة بخزان، وعلى الرغم من أن الوظيفة الأساسية لـ "الساقية" تتعلق بأعمال الري، إلا أن استخدامها ممكن للتزود بالماء عندما تكون الأبنية على مسافة قريبة من المنبع الطبيعي، وكلما طالت سلسلة القواديس، أي كلما ازدادت مسافة الرفع، انخفض مردود التغذية بالماء، ولا يشكل هذا الانخفاض عاملا سلبيا بالنسبة إلى التزود البيتي بالماء، إلا أن نقل كميات كبيرة من المياه بواسطة أنظمة رافعة صغيرة يشكل في الواقع إحدى المشكلات التقنية في رفع الماء، ويمكن حل هذه المشكلة باستخدام عجلة قواديس حلزونية الشكل وهي تصعد حتى مستوى الأرض بفعالية كبيرة، إن هذه الآلة واسعة الانتشار في مصر في أيامنا هذه. 
وكانت هذه الطريقة مستخدمة بشكل واسع في العالم الإسلامي منذ العصور القديمة وحتى أيامنا هذه، وقد أدخلها المسلمون إلى الأندلس حيث تم استغلالها بشكل واسع، ثم انتقلت هذه الوسيلة إلى البلدا ن الأوروبية بفضل تقنيين أسبان، وهي تملك ميزة بالنسبة إلى المضخة العاملة بمحرك ديزل، لأن صناعتها وصيانتها ممكنتان على يد حرفيين محليين، كما أنها لا تتطلب وقودا. 
وقد وصف الجزري من علماء القرن السادس الهجري / الثاني عشر الميلادي، في كتابه الحيل خمسة أنظمة لرفع الماء، وأحد هذه الأنظمة يمثل ساقية تعمل بالماء، وهو طراز اشتهر باستخدامه اليومي في العالم الإسلامي في القرون الوسطى، وذلك بهدف واضح يتمثل في زيادة مردود الآلة التقليدية. ويقدم هذا الوصف معلومات قيمة عن تطور التقنيات الميكانيكية. فعلى سبيل المثال، نرى في أحد من هذه الأنظمة إشارة إلى تخفيض العمل المتقطع. وفي ثان منها يتم استخدام مقبض الإدارة، وهذا أول نموذج لمقبض مستخدم كجزء مكمل للآلة. أما الآلة الخامسة فهي الأكثر دلالة، إنها مضخة مائية مؤلفة من أسطوانتين تعملان بواسطة عجلة تجديف مركبتين على محور أفقي فوق مجرى الماء، ومن عجلة مسننة مثبتة على الطرف الآخر من المحور. وينشبك هذا المحور مع عجلة مسننة أفقية موضوعة في تركيب خشبي مثلث الشكل، والتركيب هذا مثبت فوق حوض يغذيه جدول. 
وعلى الجانب العلوي من العجلة المسننة الأفقية توجد عصا تقود ذراعا مثبتة في زاوية من التركيب. أما محورا الأسطوانتين (المضخة) فهما مرتبطان من كل جانب من الذراع بمشابك وحلقات. وفي طرف كل محور يوجد مكبس يتضمن قرصين نحاسيين متباعدين بمسافة قيمتها حوالي (6) سم، والفراغ بين القرصين مملوء بحبل من قنب مفتول. والأسطوانتان النحاسيتان مزودتان كل منهما بأنبوبين أحدهما للإدخال والآخر للصرف، وكل أنبوب مجهز بصمام لا رجعي. ويتصل أنبوبا الصرف معا ليشكلا أنبوبا واحدا يدفع الماء إلى ارتفاع يبلغ حوالي (14) مترا فوق الجدول. ويتم العمل على الشكل التالي: عندما تدور عجلة التجديف، فإنها تجبر العجلة المسننة العمودية على الدوران حول محورها، والمحور بدوره يدير العجلة المسننة الأفقية الموجودة في التركيب، وتفرض العصا على الذراع حركة تذبذبية من جهة إلى أخرى (من أسطوانة إلى أخرى). وعندما يقوم أحد المكبسين
بالصرف، فإن الآخر يقوم بالإدخال. 
والركن الأساسي في هذه الآلة هو مبدأ الفعل المزدوج، وتحويل الحركة الدورانية إلى حركة متناوبة، واستخدام أنابيب إدخال حقيقية. وقد تم صنع نموذج بقياس يساوي ربع قياس الآلة الأصلية بمناسبة المهرجان العالمي للإسلام في العام 1396هـ / 1976 م. وهو مخصص لمتحف العلوم في لندن. ولديه التركيبة نفسها للآلة التي وصفها الجزري، باستثناء أن تشغيلها يتم بالطاقة الكهربائية. وقد سارت هذه المضخة النموذج على الوجه الأكمل، مع نقل للحركة بليونة، ومع صرف منتظم للماء في أنابيب الخروج. 
أما التقنية الأكثر تكلفة والأقل انتشارا فهي الناعورة. وهي آلة تتألف من عجلة خشبية كبيرة مجهزة بمجاديف. وتملك هذه العجلة إطارا يقع داخل المجاديف، وهو مقسم إلى حجيرات. وتوجد نماذج مختلفة من الناعورة، يتضمن بعضها أوعية خزفية شبيهة بأوعية "الساقية" مثبتة على الإطار. وتركب العجلة على محور يقع فوق مجرى الماء، بحيث تغوص الحجيرات والمجاديف في الماء في النقطة السفلى من دورانها. وتضغط قوة التيار على المجاديف، فتجبر العجلة على الدوران، وتمتلئ الحجيرات بالماء ثم تفرغ عندما تصل إلى قمة العجلة. وبشكل عام يغذي الماء خزانا، ثم يتم توجيهه عبر قناة نقل وصولا إلى نظام الري أو نظام التزود بالماء في المدن. وهكذا، فإن الناعورة تعمل تلقائيا ولا تتطلب وجود إنسان أو حيوان من أجل استخدامها. 
وعلى الرغم من مضي قرون عديدة على التوصل إلى هذه الآلات المستخدمة في رفع الماء، إلا أنها ما زالت مستخدمة حتى الآن في بعض المناطق الريفية إما لعدم دخول الطاقة الكهربائية إليها أو لتعود الفلاحين والمزارعين على هذه الآلات العتيقة التي ورثوها عن آبائهم وأجدادهم. 
ومع التقدم الحضاري المذهل في مجال الصناعة التي أضحت جزءا ضروريا للحياة اليومية، بدأت مضخات رفع المياه الحديثة التي تعمل بالطاقة الميكانيكية أو الطاقة الكهربائية تحل محل آلات رفع المياه القديمة. وإن كانت الفكرة الأساسية لهذه المضخات تعتمد اعتمادا كليا على نفس الطريقة التي طرحها تقي الدين منذ حوالي أربعة قرون إذ تستخدم تقنية رفع الماء حاليا المضخات وذلك عن طريق أسطوانة دفع لتشغل الماكينات أو آلات الضغط أو المولدات الكهربية أو المراوح
ختاما بالرغم من طلبك للشرح بالتفصيل عفوا للإطالة


----------



## ricielectric (28 نوفمبر 2010)

آلة لرفع الماء من تصميم الجزري








ساعة شمعية؛ من اختراعات الجزري في كتاب معرفة الحيل الهندسية










صورة من كتاب «الجامع بين العلم والعمل النافع في صناعة الحيل


----------



## ricielectric (5 ديسمبر 2010)

...........


----------



## البورتسوداني (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يا للروعة
موضوع قيم جدا
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## محمودالموقع (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع فعلا رائع ان العرب فعلا كانوا متقدمين في هذه العلوم


----------



## غفرم (13 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورييين شباب على المشاركه و المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abo2010 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله على التوضيح الاخ ricielectric


----------

